# I have a new site, and would like to hear what you think



## photomatt (May 28, 2004)

I have a new website, and would like to hear what you think of my photography.
matt

http://www.tabularasa-nc.org/dols/


----------



## umongous (May 28, 2004)

I like your site, it is very clean cut and fairly easy to navigate.  Your landscape pictures are great.  It is not what I expected, but you managed to capture some beauty in area around you.  The mystery you add to your shots by never really showing the subjects face and the use of shadows is a really nice touch.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## national (Jun 4, 2004)

I like your site, too.

I agree, it is very clean.

But...It may be a bit too clean. If it is strictly a site that you will send people to, no problem. If it is a site that you hope will be indexed well by Search Engines, you will need some readable content.

The mouseover effects are, on the one hand very cool, but I have to disagree with the previous post in terms of navigation.

Some folks will think the page failed to load and won't catch on to the mouseover thing. Some browsers won't support the mouseovers. And you have to go back to the home page and then to the images link to have options, there is no page flow.

Overall, very cool site and I like your photography as well.

Hope the feedback is useful!

I've been doing  some work on an existing site at http://www.greatnationalcamera.com I would welcome feedback regarding user friendliness and value of services.


----------



## johnb. (Jul 2, 2004)

i've got to side a little more with national. i like the site. once again, it is very clean, but as national pointed out, possibly too clean. i love the fade in and out thing, especially since it isn't flash, most people wouldn't spend the time to do it any other way, so go you! (or the web designer). but also as national pointed out, some pepole might not quite figure out the flow of waiting for the images to load before they can scroll over them and them fade in since they fade out until they're all loaded. as a web designer, i like the site a lot cause of things like that, but at the same time, i have to remind myself that it's all about the people who see it, so with that in mind, next go around you might want to make it a little more clear cut, but not to the point of being blase and unimaginative. there should always be a heavy sense of balance in all design. i love the pics by the way. very nice. keep it all up!


----------



## dampeoples (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm with the change the navigation camp, although the pics are great 
For instance, when I was looking at an album, and wanted to take my mouse off the images and scroll using the arrows, and scrolled out of the navigation section at the top right, I couldn't view the pics anymore.
My new site is in my sig


----------



## AIRIC (Aug 1, 2004)

Very  8) Once I got use to the navigation I really started to love the design of the page.  8) Work.

Eric


----------

